# Weight lost during drying?



## REEFER CHEEFER (Feb 6, 2010)

Can any one tell me how much weight is lost during the drying and 
curing process.


----------



## ray jay (Feb 6, 2010)

Pretty sure around 70% I read somewhere.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 6, 2010)

70-80%...usually 75%


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 6, 2010)

sounds about right to me....I never weigh wet bud...so I'm not sure.


----------



## oltomnoddy (Feb 6, 2010)

'bout 75%.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 7, 2010)

I usually end up at about 18% wet to dry.  I trim complete at the chop.


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2010)

I usually lose around 75%...my main cola on my Sensi cross weighed a lil bit over 40 grams wet...dry it was right around 10 g...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 7, 2010)

While we're on the subject, can anyone recommend a reasonably priced scale?  I've been nervous about having one around so far.


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> While we're on the subject, can anyone recommend a reasonably priced scale?  I've been nervous about having one around so far.



Not the one I hve but it seems like it will do the job...

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/500-0-1g-GRAM-GRAINS-DIGITAL-JEWELRY-MINI-POCKET-SCALE_W0QQitemZ180449800591QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a03a5718f


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2010)

Or if you do not like ebay...
hxxp://www.wholesale-scales.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&page=1&sort=4a&gclid=CLOc2vC64J8CFd1L5Qod8CppHw


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks, HL .  I had no idea they were so cheap.  I can just buy one at harvest time and then throw it away :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks, HL .  I had no idea they were so cheap.  I can just buy one at harvest time and then throw it away :hubba:



Yeah I hve a tiny pocket one...I think I paid 15 bucks for it like 5 years ago...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 7, 2010)

Art, you may find this shocking but some people who don't grow pot do own scales. My scale isn't as small as HLs but it goes down to 1/8 oz and it's main purpose is in the kitchen - but works well for postage. HLs model has a really smallish surface area so if I had it in my home, I'd keep it with the stamps and envelopes in my home office. 
I guess my point is that I wouldn't be at all paranoid about owning a small scale. It's not like the giant triple beams in the old days. Although - I've seen those old things used in offices and in plants to weigh and measure as well.... you just need to be comfortable with plausible reasons for owning them...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 7, 2010)

You're right on the money OHC .  I was picturing a triple beam scale and a set of weights lol.  Keeping it with the stamps and envelopes is a great idea, thanks!

I'm generally not a paranoid type, but a scale strikes me as something that automatically turns illegal grow/possession into distribution.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm generally not a paranoid type, but a scale strikes me as something that automatically turns illegal grow/possession into distribution.[/quote]

Somtimes it does! throw in a box of sandwich baggies and 
your Pablo Escabar.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 7, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I'm generally not a paranoid type, but a scale strikes me as something that automatically turns illegal grow/possession into distribution.


 
Somtimes it does! throw in a box of sandwich baggies and 
your Pablo Escabar.[/quote]not always true...when i got popped i had a scale sitting on my desk .it was seized but no extra charges were filed..i ended up pleading guilty to simple possesion...thats the same as having 1 joint here in my city.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 7, 2010)

puff did they catch you growing?


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2010)

REEFER CHEEFER said:
			
		

> Can any one tell me how much weight is lost during the drying and
> curing process.


This bud was a tad over 40 grams wet...here it is getting weighed dry....


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 7, 2010)

I am not going to sit here and give you a percentage because that's not "real world". 


I will tell you a couple of things to know. 

1. The denser, healthier, and fatter the buds, the less overall weight they seem to lose compared to fluffy, airy, loose buds.

2. For every 3 ounces of bud I pull green(wet), I get about an Ounce to 1-1/4  dry.



Point is, you WANT dense, hard buds. Any strain that gives you that, will overall give you more weight than a plant that appears to put off huge buds, but are loose and airy. 


How good you are at timing the correct time to pull em from the drying rack and getting them into some jars to cure can also directly effect final weight.


Leaving your plants on the rack until they are bone dry is BAD! SO don't do that. You want some moisture left in them to cure. Otherwise you are gonna be smoking weed that smells like HAY, and tastes not much better.That's because no matter how long they sit in some jars, the moisture is completely gone and your bud will turn to dust easily.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 10, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> puff did they catch you growing?


yup...i had 9 in the rocks..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 11, 2010)

sounds like you got off pretty light then!


----------

